# browser



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

What us a better browser to use? Firefox or dolphin?


----------



## fiveball02 (Jun 27, 2011)

I prefer Opera over all of them.


----------



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Opera? Havent heard of that one.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Having used the stock browser, Opera, Firefox, and Dolphin HD, I can safely say I prefer Opera.

Dolphin HD did a better job on rendering certain pages, but it is _really slow_ compared to Opera. The tabs are really "meh" in my opinion, since Opera's user interface is pretty nice.

Admittedly Opera could use a little more customizability.


----------



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

Opera is good.....HOWEVER it doesn't support flash. So I'm not going to use it....

Dolphin has Dolphin Mini out that is amazing. I use it and I'm very very very happy with it. Fast. Flash Support. Small. Easy.


----------



## dbrown (Sep 29, 2011)

My favorite is xscope. Not the fastest and it was 2 or 3 bucks but i just like the way its laid out and the features. Firefox take a couple min. to load up and the whole experience is like watching paint dry. Or hair growing. Its pretty painful. From what i remember dolphin was pretty good. And like everyone says, opera is definately fast.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have stock, FF, and Opera installed. Stock is my "go to" browser for over 90% of what I do. The other two get used in edge cases where webkit can't render it. So essentially I focus on the rendering of the gecko, webkit, and opera (?) engines.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Opera is the fastest of all and supports flash. Firefox is kinda slow and doesn't support flash. Dolphin uses the stock engine with more features. I use opera.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I have used dolphin mini for a long time. Just downloaded opera to check it out, but it won't load NFL.com's fantasy football page. Says its 'not supported". So its not going to work for me.


----------

